# BABY BLACK P



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

got 2 feeders in there. Yesterday (when i got him), he nipped off both rear fins on the goldfish. It's been well over 24hrs, and he hasn't eaten anymore!

Is this ok? :sad:

it's a 1.75 inch Black P in a 33 gal tank

thanks
Pizzo


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yep that is ok. my rhom(black piranha) dosnt eat sometimes for about a week. some fish are just picky eater. try to feed it something esle besides feeders. like beefheart,orther dead fish. prepackage food. some of the orther members on here will help you out beter.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

it's not that he doesn't want to eat them, he just gives up really quickly. He slowly approaches....gets behind them, the goldfish freaks right out, an he gives up...

im thinkin of helping him: maybe tie up a goldfish to he can't run away or something


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't sweat it....He's just toying with the goldfish.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

He just needs some time to adjust. He will be tearing throu feeders in no time


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

everyone was right, he eventually ate 2 feeders.

i would like to get him some beefheart. Is it sold in grocery stores? i wanna individually wrap and freeze the portions. How big should it be? My Rhom is 1.75 inches...thanks


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

they sell beefheart in cubes at your lfs


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: i have that same problem with my two spillo cf's they get a dozen feeders because thats all they are eating right now, but all the feeders in two days will have no fins, they just wiggle around all over







but they will eventually get eaten. i think they just get all hyper and defin them all so when they want to chow down they don't have to chase the lil bastards all over.







IMO


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

My goldfish, which has lost pretty much all of it's fins, is developping black spots all over...mostly on the area where the fins used to be and also on the scales. Is this a disease or something??

should i remove him asap???

lemme know
thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> My goldfish, which has lost pretty much all of it's fins, is developping black spots all over...mostly on the area where the fins used to be and also on the scales. Is this a disease or something??
> 
> should i remove him asap???
> 
> ...


 Not sure what it is, but black spots can indeed be a symptom of some kind of disease!!!
I'd remove the goldfish immedeately, and try to get your little rhom to accept prepared foods, which are much more nutricious, and not even remotely as risky when it comes to introducing diseases/parasites in your tank...
Just give (quarantained!) feeders once a month or so, as a treat, if at all.

Since you have had your piranha for just a very short time, I'd try to get him hooked on prepared foods asap: once he has grown accustomed to feeder fish diet, it will be much harder!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Done! Don't wanna take a chance







. what's the ideal diet for a baby rhom? I'll be going to the lfs tomorrow, i would like to know exactly what to pick up!

im thinking of getting some beefheart...however im getting mixed signals as to the frequncy i should feed him this. I read it's kinda fatty and should be given only once a week. What do i give the other days???


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

If you get beef heart - try a butcher or a meat store - get a whole one and cut it up into meal-size pieces then wrap them in freezer paper or small plastic bags then thaw them before feeding. the cubes in the pet store where I am are outragiously high priced - about 7 bucks for a dozen or so tiny cubes - I can get a whole heart - approx. 1 lb. for a couple bucks at the meat store -it will last me several weeks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't get beef heart - it may cause problems in the digestive system, especially with baby fish, since it's pretty high in fibres (no matter how well you cut it up). If you want to feed beef heart, just do it occasionally, and small portions...

Instead of it, I'd try pellets, falkes (when young), mosquito larvae/blood worms (those frozen cubes), pieces of fish fillet, shrimps, krill, and if you want to, a few clean feeders every once in a while.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

drop a small chunk of earthworm in there. my baby spilo and rhom absolutely love it!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

get small frozen raw shirmp $2 for a pound, thrawt and throw in there...they should tear it up.

Just incase always leave rosies or guppies in there to you make sure they're eating.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i had red bellies once that didn't eat for over 12 days, they finally came around, but the new owner alraedy had them then


----------

